# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  potrzebni lekarze

## Nie zarejestrowany

Zwracamy się z wielką prośbą do lekarzy w Polsce lub za granicą. Mamy 17 letnia córkę , która w roku 2011 zaczeła wyższą
szkołę Handlową.  18.11.2011 pierwszy raz straciła przytomność na praktyce w sklepie spożywczym. Zakończyło się to tym,że 
dziecko znalazło się w poliklinice. Wyniki badań okazały się prawidłowe. Z wyjątkiem ciśnienia, które wynosi 80/40.
Jeździliśmy do wszystkim neurologów i kardiologów w Olsztynie. Żaden lekarz nie postawił diagnozy. Nie mamy pojęcia do dalej
robić.Dziecko leżało 2 razy w szpitalu i tam stwierdzili' przemijające napady niedokrwienia mózgowego częsci nieokreślonej'.
Dziecko do tej pory ma utraty przytomnośći. Zdarzają sie dwa razy dziennie. Lekarze nadal twierdzą , że to nie jest choroba
i,że jest w stanie chodzić do szkoły i prowadzić normalny tryb życia. A to nie jest prawda. Może stać się to w każdej chwili
więc co? puścimy ją do szkoły a nikt nie będzie wiedział co robić i co wtedy? wezwą karatkę a wiadomo jak karetki przyjeżdzają
a mózg człowieka umiera w ciągu 4.5 minuty coś około tego.Nie może nawet dokładnie posprzątać swojego pokoju, więc prosze mi 
powiedzieć jakim cudem moze normalnie bez niczyjej pomocy funkcjonowac? Gdy się pochyli ma zawroty głowy i traci przytomność.
Musiałam zrezygnować z pracy , ponieważ potrzebuje ona całodobowej opieki. A na opiekunke nas nie stać. Złożyliśmy podanie
o niepełnosprawność, przyznano jej lekki stopien niepełnosprawnośći. Lekarz stwierdził,że w Polsce nie ma dla niej leczenia.
Tak samo jak by wydali wyrok śmierci na dziecko.Dlatego zwracam się z wielką prośbą o pomoc innych lekarzy. Lekarzy dobrego
serca o pomoc nieodpłatną , gdyż utrzymujemy się z ręty męza i zasiłku rodzinnego. Cała suma to 1050zł miesięcznie na 5 osób.
Mamy na utrzymaniu jeszcze 2 córki, w wieku 5 i 13 lat. Bardzo prosimy o pomoc bo niewiemy co dalej robić. A córka mimo swoich
17 lat jest wytrzymała. Ale zadaje mi pytanie czy będzie żyła. Nie wiemy co dalej robić bo nasi lekarze nie mają doświadczenia.
Bardzo prosimy o pomoc może znajdzie się lekarz dobrego serca , który nam pomoże. Z wielkim poważaniem rodzice Natalii.
Dziękujemy. zosiawieliczko@wp.pl

----------


## TomaszK

Witam. 
Czy podczas utraty przytomności Dziecko ma bezdech? Proszę Powiedzieć jakie miała robione dotychczas badania.
Pozdrawiam Serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ma bezdech,2 żyły głowne w szyji prowadzące krew do mozgu są bardzo sztywne, napręzone.
Badania , które miała robione;
1.EEG-video zapis prawdidłowy
2. Badanie MRI mózgowia wykonano w obrazach T1 T2Pd zależnych w sekwencjach FSE,frFSE,FALIR,DWi w płaszczyźnie strzałkowej, czołowej i poprzecznej, także po dożylnym podaniu paramagnetyku.
Nie udidoczniono nieprawidłowych ognisk ani patologicznego gromadzenia paramagnetyku w obręgie tkanki tłuszczowej. Przestrzenie płynowe mózgowia prawidłowe. Układ komorowy ustawiony pośrodkowo, symetrycznie, nieposzerzony. ( te badanie było robione w lutym.)
3. Zdjęcia RTG klatki. piersiowej (prawidłowy)
4.USg brzucha i przestrzeni zaotrzewnowej(prawidłowy)
5. USG tarczycy i przytarczycy ; tarczyca dwupłatowa położona prawidłowo. Cieśń - 3,6 mm płat prawy - 14x 15x 50 mm-V-5,6ml Płat lewy 14x15x45mm-V-5,6ml. miąższ tarczycy jednorodny normoechogeniczny.
6. EKG serca( RZM75'Normogram. Zapis w granicach normy. PQ=O,14s  QRS=0,06s  QTc=0.37s
Jeszcze jak ma te omdlenia to z lewej strony uciska ją głowa. Ma często  bóle głowy  z tyłu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Serdecznie. Jestem lekarzem Neurologiem z 20
 letnim doświadczeniem. Wszedłem na tę stronę
 przypadkowo. Gratuluję Państwu rozwagi. To nie jest
miłe na pewno. Miała robione wiele badań, Czasem nasza
głowa jest taka,że cięzko dotrzeć do jej zakątków.
Chodzi o to,że może być ukryty punkt w jej głowie
, który nie jest widoczny, jest bardzo dobrze ukryty.
I możliwe że tam ma jakiś guz czy coś, ale on jest
bardzo mały, dlatego wyniki są dobre. Prosze tego 
nie lekceważyć.Proszę udać się jak najszybciej nawet
do lekarza rodzinnego. Pisała Pani,że ma niskie
cisnienie tętnicze prawda? proszę zażyć leki Glucardiamid
Trochę pomogą.Na młodą osobę powinno zadziałać.
 Może być również prawdopodobieństwo,
że te utraty przytomnośći są od niskiego ciśnienia.
Ból głowy może być również tym spowodowany.Jeśli
lek nie pomoże, proszę pić zieloną herbatę.
Gdy ciśnienie spadnie już na prawdę nisko proszę jej podać
cardiol z kofeiną. Trzeba walczyć u źródła.
Jeśli zniknie niedociśnienie to i znikną omdlenia.
 Pomoże odrazu.Jeśli tojednak nie pomoże, 
ale wątpie prosze pisać znajdziemy inne rozwiązanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wykupilam leki, córka ma nadal chwilowe utraty przytomności

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proszę dać mi tydzień lub dwa.
Muszę się skonsultować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

będziemy czekać na Pańską decyzje.  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę zwracać szczególną uwagę na córkę, ponieważ Utrzymujące się niskie ciśnienie powoduje subiektywnie odczuwany zespół objawów złego samopoczucia w postaci
 ciągłego zmęczenia, ociężałości ogólnej, apatii, niekiedy senności, nudności lub  innych postaci. Proszę jej zrobić również badania na 
 niedoczynności nadnerczy.
Człowiek z pierwotnie niskim ciśnieniem tętniczym, czyli hipotonią, powinien uświadomić sobie, że jest to stan pewnego rodzaju predyspozycji osobniczej.
Ponieważ przepływ krwi przez tkanki, a w konsekwencji tego ich utlenowanie, jest warunkowany m.in. ciśnieniem tętniczym, należy uświadomić sobie, że przy niskim
 ciśnieniu tętniczym występuje osobnicza skłonność i predyspozycje do łatwiejszego i szybszego pojawienia się objawów niedotlenienia różnych narządów.
Mówiąc wprost, może dojść do niedotlenienia . W przyszłośći może to przynieść złe skutki. Może córka stracić mowę, słuch czy coś w tym rodzaju. 
Ale postaramy się opanować te niedociśnienie. 
Ludzie z niskim ciśnieniem są powolni, jakby senni, bez radości życia. Łatwo się męczą, po dłuższym przebywaniu w pozycji stojącej mdleją. Robi im się słabo w
 gorącej kąpieli lub gdy posiedzą dłużej na słońcu. Odczuwają dotkliwie nagłe zmiany pogody. Skarżą się, że są lekceważeni, bo od lekarza słyszą, że niskie
 ciśnienie to nie choroba i tego się nie leczy.Czy jest tak jak napisałem?
Czy córka ma  zimne ręce  oraz nogi ?Czy córka często udaje się do toalety w celu oddania moczu?
Objawy typowe dla tej choroby to pojawianie się mroczków przed oczami, kołatań serca, „szumów” i zawrotów głowy, zaburzeń równowagi, nudności, a 
nawet wymiotów lub utraty świadomości przy zmianie pozycji z leżącej na siedzącą lub stojącą. Rzadziej może się rozwinąć pełen kliniczny obraz niedowładu
 połowiczego. Nie napisala Pani czy córka wtedy wymiotuje. oraz czy ma niedowład, tzn skurcz w nodze np.
 proszę mi pomagać i zapobiegać temu w taki sposób ; unikanie długo trwającej pozycji stojącej, długiego nasłoneczniania się, lub też przebywania w pomieszczeniach zagęszczonych
 albo źle wentylowanych..Wysiłek fizyczny, podwyższona temperatura otoczenia, pić 1,5 l wody dziennie, witaminy B6, A, E, C, beta-karoten,nie tabletki
tylko proszę jeść owoce, warzywa , które mają w sobie te witaminy.
 zaleca się wyższe ułożenia tułowia podczas snu. Powoduje to zmniejszenie ilości oddawanego moczu  i zapobiega hipotonii w godzinach porannych.
 unikać obfitych posiłków. Zastosować diete. Ograniczyć słodycze.Zamiast słodyczy proszę jeść warzywa i owoce.
diete zastosować i wiele innych  mogą nasilać objawy.Proszę starać się unikać takich rzeczy.
Zamiast tamtych kropelek proszę przyjmować Cardiamid-Coffein 10-15 kroplel.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Córka jest ciągle zmęczona,ogarnięta apatią, senna,łatwo się męczy. Gdy córka długo się nie rusza, tzn jeśli stoi długo w jednym miejscu drętwieją jej nogi, staje 
się osłabiona.Nie może brać gorących kąpieli  bo mdleje. Tak samo gdy przebywa zbyt długo na słońcu.Córka ma  zimne ręce  i nogi. W nocy śpi w skarpetkach.
Często chodzi do łazienki.Jak nachyli głowę to ma mroczki przed oczami serce wali jak oszalałe i w głowie się kręci.Skurcz w nodze ma również , nie często ale ma.
Na prawej nodze pomiędzy udem a pachwiną i wtedy go trzeba rozmasowywać.Będzie stosowała się do zaleceń wprowadzi tą dięte.a 56 kg 
Była w sziptalu ważyłkazali jej schudnąć teraz waży 50 kg.Chciałam się spytać czy ma nadal brac tamte tabletki  Glucardiamid ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Panie doktorze tych kropelek nigdzie nie można dostać, może przepisze Pan coś innego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak proszę brać nadal te tabletki. a kropli tych proszę szukać, są w aptekach. na zamówienie mogą być.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Panie doktorze, córka w czwartek od rana miała straszny  ból głowy  z tyłu, w tym dniu nie miała omdlenia, a głowa cały czas ją bolała i buchało jej gorąco. To już powtórzyło się drugi raz w długim odstepie czasowym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z jednej strony to dobrze , z drugiej źle.
Dobrze, ponieważ to może być znak ,że choroba ustępuje.
Że zmierzamy w dobrym kierunku. A źle dlatego,że
to może cały czas tak trwać.Widocznie leki zaczynają
działać , także proszę tych 2 kropelek nie wykupywać
brać te Cardiol C i tableki tylko proszę zwiększyć
dawki. Proszę o cierpliwość. Na ten  ból głowy 
zalecam raz zimne okłady a raz ciepłe, proszę tylko
nie brać silnych tabletek. ten ból jest pulsujący?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak, ten Ból jest pulsujący. To źle czy dobrze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proszę dać mi trochę czasu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Panie doktorze, jestem tu także przez przypadek. Potrzebowałabym pomocy, czy mogę krótko opisać swój problem - mam jakąś chorobę a lekarze nie wiedzą co mi jest. Pozdrawiam. Zosia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak mnie boli, że postanowiłam opisać. Może Pan, Panie doktorze podpowie cokolwiek i mnie.
Spróbuję napisać w jakiejś kolejności chociaż wszystko zaczyna mi się mieszać.
Chodzi o moje nogi. Na początek napiszę że od 8 lat leczę nadciśnienie - Betaloc ZOC25, Aldan 10mg, Tritace 5mg - wszystkie po 1 tabletce dziennie.
Od 5 lat leczę tarczycę - skoki raz nadczynność raz niedoczynność. Długie leczenie metizolem w końcu leczenie jodem 131- jestem tydzień przed.
No i teraz sedno sprawy. Od pół roku straszliwie bolą mnie nogi. Zaczęło się potwornym bólem pięt - symetrycznie w obu nogach. Ból był tak wielki ,że nie mogłam chodzić. potem bolało też gdy siedziałam, potem też gdy leżałam. Bolało bardzo mocno rano. Aby wstać z łóżka musiałam się podpierać. Ale muszę zaznaczyć, że po kilku kilkunastu krokach ból troszkę łagodniał ale też bolało.
I tak:  Lekarz pierwszego kontaktu - diagnoza - ostrogi piętowe-  leczenie ibuprom.    NIE DZIAŁA
Znowu lekarz j.w. - leczenie ketanol.    NIE DZIAŁA
Znowu j.w. Skierowanie do chirurga /  żylak malutki był/.
Chirurg - diagnoza: zapalenie ścięgienka podeszwowego - leczenie Nimesil saszetki - ZADZIAŁAŁO. Jak piłam lek nie bolało mocno - ból czułam jakby uśmierzony. Wiedziałam, że jak się skończy będzie bolało spowrotem. I tak było. W domu miałam trochę Ketonalu i zaczęłam go brać bo tak bolało, że spać się nie dało.
Gdy lek się kończył to do lekarza p. kontaktu po receptę. Dostałam Ketanol i skierowanie do.... neurologa. Neurologicznie wszystko ok - diagnoza - chyba ostrogi piętowe. Leczenie zastrzyki - 5 szt.prze 5 dni - chyba Diclac czy coś takiego. Pomogło na ten czas nie bolało nic , jaka ulga!!!!!!! Jak fajnie. Ale na tydzień. Ból powrócił i to jaki!!!!!
To znowu do przychodni. Tym razem tabletki Diclo Duo i skierowanie do...... ortopedy i na RTG! Jadłam ten lek = 2 opakowania i czekałam na wizytę u ortopedy. W między czasie pojawił się jeszcze obrzęk obu stóp!!! Ból już  nie tylko pięty ale stopy, opuchnięte kostki, opuchnięte stopy od spodu przy palcach, dwa palce za tym największym odrętwiałe w obu nogach - prawa troszkę mniejsze odrętwienie ale ból większy i opuchlizna też. Stopy opuchnięte także na górze, takie poduszki się potworzyły jakby mi ktoś baloniki na nogi położył.
Jest wizyta u ortopedy w końcu. Pan doktor ztwierdził, że są małe ostrogi ale nie może ich leczyć bo nie wie od czego jest obrzęk a napewno nie od ostróg. Może to zakrzepica jakś, kazał zrobić USG Dooplera nóg. No to znowu do chirurga. Byłam dziś Usłyszałam, że bardzo rzadko się zdarza, żeby obie nogi puchły i bolały jednocześnie. Dostałam skierowanie na usg / jednej nogi/ ale dr od razu powiedział, że choroba napewno nie siedzi w nogach.  Załamałam się poprostu. Nogi puchną już do kolan. Nie mogę chodzić, nie mogę wstać. Ból jest bardzo silny ile mogę jeść leki przeciwbólowe, tym bardziej, że nie wiem co mi jest. Panie doktorze co Pan myśli w tej sprawie. Bardzo ale to bardzo proszę. Nawet nie wim gdzie się teraz udać. Znowu do przychodni? Ale po co? Pozdrawiam Zosia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proszę dać mi jeszcze tydzień . Córka niech dalej bierze leki i stosuje się do zaleceń.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czekamy na Pana decyzje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy zrobiła Pani córce te badanie? proszę dać wynik.Powtarzam niech córka nie bierze, żadnych leków innych. Dużo pije, bardzo dużo pije.Unikanie obfitych posiłków. Proszę stosować dietę, ponieważ to też ma wpływ na dalsze leczenie. Unikanie cukrów itd. Teraz idzie do nas jesień może córka odczuwać silniejsze zmęczenie sennośc etc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Panie doktorze, w tym tygodniu właśnie robimy badanie nadnercze. Jak dostaniemy wynik to od razu odpiszemy.  Dziękujemy za pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak wyniki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Panie doktorze, lekarz rodzinny nie chciał mi wystawić skierowania na badania nadnercze, bo to są badania specjalistyczne. Musiałam zarejestrować córkę do neurologa i dopiero przyjmie nas na 8 października. Ja wysyłam wyniki badań z dnia 2012-04-26 
Mocz- badanie ogólne+osad 2012-04-26 przejrzystość przejrzysty, nabłonki płaski bardzo liczne. Leukocyty 2-4 w polu widzenia, Ciężar właściwy[g.ml]; 1.025(1.012-1.026) , odczyn ph 6.0( 4.6-8.0)
Leukocyt ujemny negatywny negatywny. Azotyny nieobecne, negatywny negatywny. Białko nieobecne(<15); . Cukier nieobecna;negatywny negatywny. Ciała ketonowe; nieobecne negatywny negatywny.
Urobilinogen[mg/d] 0.2 (0.1-1.0). Bilirubina nieobecna ; negatywny negatywny. Krew ujemny; negatywny negatywny, Barwa żółta,Erytrocyty cześciowo wyługowane 2-3 w polu widzenia.

Dodaje badanie też 2012;04;27 diagnostyka USG brzucha i przestrzeni zaotrzewnowej (skan B i/ lub w czasie rzeczywistym ). Wątroba nieposzerzona o prawidłowej echogeniczności miąższu. Pęcherzyk żółciowy gładko ścienny bez złogów/ PŻW nieposzerzony. Trzustka prawidłowa. Śledziona w normie. Nerka prawa 93 mm, lewa 101 mm, UKM nieposzerzone, grubość i echogeniczności miąższu prawidłowa. Moczowody nieposzerzone. Pęcherz moczowy słabo wypełniony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

akurat traf ,że byłem .W takim razie proszę czekać na tego neurologa. To jest bardzo dziwne, że lekarz rodzinny,nie może dać skierowania. Do mnie przychodzili pacjenci , którzy mieli 
skierowanie od lekarzy rodzinnych. Dziwnych macie państwo tam lekarzy.Skoro twierdzi lekarz, że nie może dać. Proszę jej równie zrobić zdjęcie kręgosłupa. 
Proszę również zrobić badanie　poziomu kortyzolu tylko proszę zrobić je prywatnie.Zrobi jej pani również badanie na gluchote, wzrok i tak dalej
. Wiadome o co chodzi.Cukier
proszę jej badać.Porozmawiam jeszcze raz z lekarzem endokrynologiem opiszę mu całą sytuację ponownie. Gdy ostatnim razem z nim rozmawiałem istnieje 90% podobieństwa,że
córka ma guza na nerkach, Bo na pewno jest jakiś ucisk. Jak kontaktowałem się z lekarzami innych dziedzin, mówili to samo co ja Państwu opisuję.
Na pewno jest jakiś ucisk i wtedy być może ten guz rośnie i uciska coraz bardziej .Gdy się ten ból powtórzy z tyłu głowy proszę kupić jej tabletki MIGEA
Tylko właśnie mamy jeden problem. Nie wiemy gdzie on jest. Dlatego proszęnie zwlekać z badaniami i robić je jak najszybciej.Proszę również zobaczyć czy córka 
nie ma problemów z zatokami.Musi Pani szybko zrobić jej te badania na nerki jeszcze raz, bo jak to będzie guz to trzeba go szybko leczyć i szybko go wykryć, bo jak
tego się nie zrobi　to może powodować to raka.Jeśli się go wczesniej wykryje to może być np nerwiak- taki guzek.Może być guz na nerkach lub w głowie. Córka
niech dalej bierze tamte leki i stosuje się do diety. Porozmawiam z lekarzami i się do państwa odezwę jak najszybciej.

----------


## madlen

Panie doktorze czy mógłby Pan dać do siebie jakieś namiary, np adres email... mam problem zdrowotny potrzebuję pilnej porady... 



    Jestem 24 letnią kobieta, 170cm wzrostu i wadzę 50-53kg.

    Wszystko zaczęło się z 3 lata temu kiedy zdarzały się mi
    zasłabnięcia, którym towarzyszyły drżenia całego ciała... gdy
    trafiałam na pogotowie lekarze twierdzili że wszystko jest w porządku
    oprócz lekkiego spadku potasu, dostawałam tabletki z potasem i tak w
    kółko. Ponad 2 lata temu zaszłam w ciąże która przebiegła bez
    komplikacji z chwilową lekka anemią i jednym zasłabnięciem właśnie
    tłumaczonym jako skutek anemii.

    Urodziłam zdrowe dziecko i czułam się świetnie. Po około pół roku
    zaczęłam mieć dziwne i męczące dolegliwości... zawroty głowy, bóle
    głowy, ogólne osłabienie, zasłabnięcia bez utraty przytomności,
    zdarzał się to coraz częściej co przeszkadzało mi w normalnym
    funkcjonowaniu... lekarze rozkładali ręce twierdząc że wszystko jest w
    porządku.

    w ubiegłym roku w mają trafiłam do szpitala gdzie skierował mnie lekarz
    rodzinny celem przebadania i obserwacji, na miejscu miałam robione
    regularnie ekg, echo serca, Holtera, usg serca i rezonans przysadki
    mózgowej , potem również tomografię. Z badań wynikło tylko tyle iż
    mam tachykardię i zatokowe wędrowanie rozrusznika... zostały mi
    przepisane leki w postaci PROPRANOLOLU 10mg(trzy razy dziennie po 1
    tabletce).
    Leki pomogły na około pół roku, po czym znów wróciły wcześniej
    opisane dolegliwości w nasilonej postaci, notoryczne zasłabnięcia,
    towarzyszące temu zawroty głowy, osłabienie, niskie ciśnienie,
    przyspieszenie bicia serca na przemian z jego zwalnianiem.
    Kardiolog stwierdził że taka moja uroda bo jestem osobą szczupłą i aby
    brać już tylko 2 tabletki propranololu dziennie więc tak zrobiłam, do
    tego w razie zasłabnięcia krople MILOCARDIN. Niestety leki te nie
    pomagają zbyt skutecznie gdyż często robi mi się słabo, czuję jak
    mocno bije mi serce, przyspiesza i zwalnia, pojawiły się również
    drętwienia kończyn co bardzo mnie niepokoi (lecz po wizycie u neurologa
    stwierdzono że wszystko jest w porządku). Często czuję ucisk lub
    kłucie i ból po lewej stronie klatki piersiowej, który odczuwam
    również w tylnej części czyli na plecach w okolicy łopatki. Objawy te
    coraz bardziej mi dokuczają , powodując że nie wiem już co mam robić i
    gdzie się udać aby kto mi pomógł i zapanował nad tym.

    Jestem już bardzo tym zmęczona i trochę podłamana, gdyż nie mogę
    normalnie funkcjonować w obawie że znów zrobi mi się słabo, przez co
    każde samotne wyjście gdzieś czy wyjazd budzi mój niepokój. Nie
    pamiętam już kiedy czułam się w pełni sił i nic mi nie dolegało.

    Po wysiłku fizycznym takim jak np szybki bieg lub pośpiech serce wali mi
    jak dzwon i ciężko złapać mi oddech. Ciągle mam bardzo niskie
    ciśnienie.

    Dziękuję za poświęcenie czasu na przeczytanie mojej wiadomości i ma
    nadzieję że chociaż Pan podpowie mi co ma z tym zrobić i jak można mi
    pomóc. Liczę na szybką odpowiedz.

    Dziękuję i pozdrawiam, Magdalena!

----------


## madlen

Panie doktorze czy mógłby Pan dać do siebie jakieś namiary, np adres email... mam problem zdrowotny potrzebuję pilnej porady... 



    Jestem 24 letnią kobieta, 170cm wzrostu i wadzę 50-53kg.

    Wszystko zaczęło się z 3 lata temu kiedy zdarzały się mi
    zasłabnięcia, którym towarzyszyły drżenia całego ciała... gdy
    trafiałam na pogotowie lekarze twierdzili że wszystko jest w porządku
    oprócz lekkiego spadku potasu, dostawałam tabletki z potasem i tak w
    kółko. Ponad 2 lata temu zaszłam w ciąże która przebiegła bez
    komplikacji z chwilową lekka anemią i jednym zasłabnięciem właśnie
    tłumaczonym jako skutek anemii.

    Urodziłam zdrowe dziecko i czułam się świetnie. Po około pół roku
    zaczęłam mieć dziwne i męczące dolegliwości... zawroty głowy, bóle
    głowy, ogólne osłabienie, zasłabnięcia bez utraty przytomności,
    zdarzał się to coraz częściej co przeszkadzało mi w normalnym
    funkcjonowaniu... lekarze rozkładali ręce twierdząc że wszystko jest w
    porządku.

    w ubiegłym roku w mają trafiłam do szpitala gdzie skierował mnie lekarz
    rodzinny celem przebadania i obserwacji, na miejscu miałam robione
    regularnie ekg, echo serca, Holtera, usg serca i rezonans przysadki
    mózgowej , potem również tomografię. Z badań wynikło tylko tyle iż
    mam tachykardię i zatokowe wędrowanie rozrusznika... zostały mi
    przepisane leki w postaci PROPRANOLOLU 10mg(trzy razy dziennie po 1
    tabletce).
    Leki pomogły na około pół roku, po czym znów wróciły wcześniej
    opisane dolegliwości w nasilonej postaci, notoryczne zasłabnięcia,
    towarzyszące temu zawroty głowy, osłabienie, niskie ciśnienie,
    przyspieszenie bicia serca na przemian z jego zwalnianiem.
    Kardiolog stwierdził że taka moja uroda bo jestem osobą szczupłą i aby
    brać już tylko 2 tabletki propranololu dziennie więc tak zrobiłam, do
    tego w razie zasłabnięcia krople MILOCARDIN. Niestety leki te nie
    pomagają zbyt skutecznie gdyż często robi mi się słabo, czuję jak
    mocno bije mi serce, przyspiesza i zwalnia, pojawiły się również
    drętwienia kończyn co bardzo mnie niepokoi (lecz po wizycie u neurologa
    stwierdzono że wszystko jest w porządku). Często czuję ucisk lub
    kłucie i ból po lewej stronie klatki piersiowej, który odczuwam
    również w tylnej części czyli na plecach w okolicy łopatki. Objawy te
    coraz bardziej mi dokuczają , powodując że nie wiem już co mam robić i
    gdzie się udać aby kto mi pomógł i zapanował nad tym.

    Jestem już bardzo tym zmęczona i trochę podłamana, gdyż nie mogę
    normalnie funkcjonować w obawie że znów zrobi mi się słabo, przez co
    każde samotne wyjście gdzieś czy wyjazd budzi mój niepokój. Nie
    pamiętam już kiedy czułam się w pełni sił i nic mi nie dolegało.

    Po wysiłku fizycznym takim jak np szybki bieg lub pośpiech serce wali mi
    jak dzwon i ciężko złapać mi oddech. Ciągle mam bardzo niskie
    ciśnienie.

    Dziękuję za poświęcenie czasu na przeczytanie mojej wiadomości i ma
    nadzieję że chociaż Pan podpowie mi co ma z tym zrobić i jak można mi
    pomóc. Liczę na szybką odpowiedz.

    Dziękuję i pozdrawiam, Magdalena!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Panie doktorze, będę robić badania nadnercze prywatnie tylko proszę napisać jakie to ma być te badanie. Czy np z krwi czy z czegoś. Dzwoniłam do laboratorium i oni nie wiedzą z czego, i kazali się dowiedzieć z czego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przepraszam ale nie miałem dostępu do komputera.Proszę Państwa zajmuję się jedną pacjentką a nie 3. Staram się ja wyleczyć. Leży mi narazie jej zdrowie. Później mogę zająć się innymi. Do rodziców Natalii; w takim razie proszę nie robić tych badań nadnerczy wystarczy,że zrobi pani te badanie kortyzolu ; glikokortykosteroidy (należy do nich kortyzol) i powinno być wiadome wszystko. Jak nie będzie wtedy zrobi Pani te badanie i wszystko opiszę co i jak.

----------


## zuzik

Panie doktorze miło wiedzieć, że są jeszcze tacy lekarze jak Pan. Ogromna wiedza, doświadczenie i troska o pacjenta. Czytam z niedowierzaniem, bo już strarciłam nadzieję co do słuszności istnienia służby zdrowia. Sama ostatnio troche przeszłam, więc wiem o czym mówie, pozdrawiam serdeczni i życzę wytrwałości w niesieniu pomocy innym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak wynik?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Panie doktorze zrobiliśmy badanie kortyzol 9,76ug/dl rano;5,4-28,75 po południu l 2,40-17,00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przepraszam nie często mam dostęp do kompoutera, wynik jest dobry a reszta badań?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Panie doktorze reszty badań nie mogę wykonać , ponieważ lekarz rodzinny nie chciał wystawić skierowań na nie.
Lekarz  rodzinny powiedział,że te leki które Pan przepisał są lekami na serce.  Stwierdziła u mojej córki padaczkę, choć miała robione na to wszystkie badania.
Jutro przenoszę karty do innej przychodni to  może tam nam pomogą i wystawią skierowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odpowiedziałem w mailu

----------

